# Anfänger: Verbindung zu OracleDB



## Evolver (24. Apr 2007)

Ich habe bislang noch nichts mit JDBC gemacht und muss mich nun zu einer Oracle-Datenbank verbinden. Leider kommt hinzu, dass ich von OracleDatenbanken auch nicht viel Ahnung habe, leider nur von MySQL. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man das richtig macht? Mein Versuch sieht bislang so aus:

```
class Oracle
{
	public static void main(String pArg[])
	{
		try {
			Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
		}
		catch(ClassNotFoundException pExc) {
			System.out.println("ERR: Datenbanktreiber nicht gefunden.");
			//return;
		}
		
		Connection tConDB = null;
		try {
			tConDB = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhoft:8080:oracl10", "**1**", "**2**");
			Statement tState = tConDB.createStatement();
			ResultSet tResult = tState.executeQuery("select * from EMPLOYEES");
			if(tResult.next()) {
				System.out.println(tResult.getString("LAST_NAME") + ", " + tResult.getString("FIRST_NAME"));
			}
			else System.out.println("-> Leeres Ergebnis.");
		}
		catch(SQLException pExc) {
			System.out.println("ERR: Fehler bei der Datenbankverbindung.");
		}
		
		if(tConDB!=null)
			try {
				tConDB.close();
			}
			catch(SQLException pExc) {
				System.out.println("ERR: Datanbankverbindung konnte nicht geschlossen werden.");
			} 
	}
}
```

Nun gibt es viel Unklarheiten, da es so nicht funktioniert.

1. Was muss ich in Zeile 6 tatsächlich angeben? So erhalte ich nur die entsprechenden Exception.

2. Was muss ich in Zeile 15 übergeben? Der Erste Parameter sollte ja die Datenbank darstellen, die bei mir auf dem localhost auf Port 8080 läuft. Wie lautet dafür der erste Parameter korrekt? Der zweite Parameter ist der Username, der dritte das Passwort, richtig?

3.Wenn ich mich mit dem OracleAdmintool beschäftige, sehe ich nur die Verwaltung von Benutzern, aber nirgens Datenbanknamen. Ist es so, dass zu jedem Benutzername genau eine Datenbank gehört, die also deswegen keinen eigenen Namen besitzt?


----------



## M.L. (24. Apr 2007)

Also der geneigte Leser sollte schon erfahren, welche Oracle Datenbank zum Einsatz kommt ;-)   Aktuell wäre 10g Release 2.
Desweiteren kann man sich unter der Seite des Oracle Technical Networks mal umschauen: http://www.oracle.com/technology/sample_code/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/index.html
Ansonsten funktioniert die Anbindung an Oracle fast genau wie mit MySQL, nur mit anderen Treibern und Einstellungen. Es sei denn, man verwendet gleich den JDeveloper von Oracle...


----------



## Evolver (24. Apr 2007)

Ja, es ist die 10g Express Edition. Der Link ist ja sehr umfangreich, mal sehen ob ich da die benötigten Informationen herausfiltern kann. Kann man die Sache auch versionsunabhängig gestallten? Da es wahrscheinlich ist, dass mein Programm auch auf Rechnern mit einer anderen Oracle-Version laufen muss.


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Wird das eine Multi-User-Webanwendung oder einen Single-User-Desktop-Anwendung? Im ersten Fall empfehle ich auf DataSources statt des Class.forName(..) Gedöns zurück zu greifen.


----------



## Evolver (25. Apr 2007)

Sorry, ich komme nicht klar, ich finde nicht ide Informationen, die ich brauche.

*I*n nem Beispiel von der Seite steht:

```
import oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleConnection;
import oracle.jdbc.pool.OracleDataSource;
```
Das läuft bei mir schonmal nicht, weil der 'oracle-Import' nicht vorhanden ist. Wo bekomme ich das her?

*I*ch habe immernoch nicht herausgefunden, was ich im obigen Code in Zeile 6 eintragen muss.

*F*ür Zeile 15 habe ich gefunden:

```
DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@<mc-name>:<port-no>:<sid>", "<user>", "<password>");
```
Ich denke mal:
<mc-name> = localhost
<port-no> = 8080
<user> und <password> sind klar
_<sid>_ = "SessionID"? Was ist das, was muss da hin?


----------



## kama (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

falls das wie Du geschrieben hast eine Oracle Express Edition ist, dann muss:


```
tConDB = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhoft:8080:oracl10", "**1**", "**2**");
```

ungefär so aussehen:


```
tConDB = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhost:1521:XE", "**1**", "**2**");
```
Username und Passwort musst du entsprechend der Konfiguration angeben.

Hast Du Zugriff per *http://localhost:8080/apex * ?

Die Zeile 6 sieht gut aus....

EDIT: Den richtigen Treiber musst Du natürlich auch haben... (ojdbc....jar).
MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Evolver (25. Apr 2007)

> Hast Du Zugriff per http://localhost:8080/apex ?


 Ja.



> Den richtigen Treiber musst Du natürlich auch haben... (ojdbc....jar).


 Den bekomme ich bestimmt irgendwo auf der Oracle-Seite, aber wo? Und wo muss ich den dann hinpacken, also wo liegen die Java-Import-Pakete?


Und dieses <sid> steht also eher für eine Versionsangebe?


----------



## Caffè Latte (25. Apr 2007)

Hi,

bei der XE-Version ist IMHO nur der Thin-Treiber dabei; zu finden unter [ORACLE_HOME]/jdbc/lib. Dort findest du zwei JARs, nämlich ojdbc14.jar und ojdbc14_g.jar (für Tracinginformationen).

Da ich nicht weiß mit welcher Entwicklungsumgebung du arbeitest geb ich dir halt den allgemeinen Tip, für dein Projekt ein lib-Verzeichnis zu erstellen und ojdbc14.jar dorthin zu kopieren. Beim Starten der Anwendung muss dieses lib-Verzeichnis dann in den Classpath.

Die SID ist nur sowas wie eine Umgebungsvariable, um auf die Instanz und darüber auf die Datenbank zugreifen zu können.Die SID wird an keiner Stelle in der Datenbank gespeichert. Sie wird beim Starten der Instanz benötigt und dient zum Auslesen der dazugehörigen init.ora bzw. des spfile.Über die ORACLE_SID wird das allokierte Shared Memory (SGA) benannt und adressiert. Da die SID nicht in der Datenbank gespeichert wird, kann diese jederzeit durch Umsetzen der Umgebungsvariable und Anpassung des Namens der init.ora/des spfile geändert werden.

Wenn du die Installationsroutine nur einfach durchgeklickt hast, dann ist die SID bei dir aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach "XE".

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## Evolver (25. Apr 2007)

> Da ich nicht weiß mit welcher Entwicklungsumgebung du arbeitest geb ich dir halt den allgemeinen Tip, für dein Projekt ein lib-Verzeichnis zu erstellen und ojdbc14.jar dorthin zu kopieren. Beim Starten der Anwendung muss dieses lib-Verzeichnis dann in den Classpath.



Ich benutze Eclipse. In welches Verzeichnis muss ich die beide Dateien kopieren?
Wenn ich es mit dem lib-Verzeichnis mache habe ich noch in Problem mit dem Classpath. Also ich habe meinem Projekt ein "lib"-Verzeichnis hinzugefügt, die Dateien dorthin kopiert. Dass habe ich in der Datei .classpath (die ja auch von Eclipse erzeugt wird) folgendes hinzugefügt:
	
	
	
	





```
<classpathentry kind="src" path="src"/>
<classpathentry kind="src" path="lib"/>   // neu
```
Das het leider nichts gebracht. DIe entsprechenden Imports sind immernoch unresolved. Wie mache ich es richtig?


_PS: Sorry für die ganzen DAU-Fragen, ich steh zur Zeit echt auf'm Schlauch._


----------



## Caffè Latte (25. Apr 2007)

project->properties->java build path->libraries->add (external) jar


----------



## Evolver (25. Apr 2007)

Danke, das funktioniert jetzt schonmal. Aber die Aufnahme einer Verbindung funktioniert leider nicht. Sie wirft folgende Exception:
_java.sql.SQLException: E/A-Exception: Got minus one from a read call_

Meine Zeile 15 (die die Exception wirft) sieht wie folgt aus:
_tConDB = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcracle:thinlocalhost:8080:XE", "HR", "xyz");_

Um die Informationen zusammen zu fassen:
- Ja, meine DB ist über 'localhost:8080/apex' zu erreichen.
- Benutzername und Passwort sind richtig.
- In der init.ora steht die Variable db_name=XE, ich schätze mal das ist die oben angesprochene <sid>.

Seht ihr spontan einen Fehler? Könnte es daran liegen, dass meine Datenbank "langsam reagiert"? Wenn ich sie im Browser aufrufe braucht es einige Sekunden, bis ich zum Login komme. Falls das die Fehlerquelle sein könnte, wie kann ich das Timeout manuell verlängern?


----------



## Caffè Latte (25. Apr 2007)

Nochmals hallo,

trag mal in deiner Zeile 15 statt 8080 den Port 1521 ein (bzw. den Port, auf den dein Listener lauscht, nachzulesen in [ORACLE_HOME]/network/admin/tnsnames.ora).

Und nein, die SID ist nicht der Datenbankname. Bei der Standardinstallation sind die nur gleich. Auch deine Instanz heißt XE, aber die ist auch wieder was anderes als die Datenbank ...


----------



## Evolver (25. Apr 2007)

Danke, das ist es.


----------

